# [EVDL] aluminum battery boxes



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ben Jarrett wrote:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Each box that we have had in the Silver Bullet over the past 12 years has
been aluminum (Reconfigurations to adapt to new battery sizes and types).
Never had any issues. Easy to weld, rivet or bolt, and plenty strong at
1/8".
-Tom
Owner Silver Bullet - 8 consecutive world records



> Ben Jarrett <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Gary,
I agree, using dense foam within the box or straps that surround the
bateries with plates on each end is mandatory for lithium and most other
chemistries other than lead. And yes, all batteries must be secured so as
to not become a projectile in a worst case situation.
-Tom



> Gary Krysztopik <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Keep in mind that they should be kept under compression, secured
> > vertically and mounted to the vehicle frame well enough to hold at least
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Gary Krysztopik wrote:
> > Keep in mind that they should be kept under compression, secured
> > vertically and mounted to the vehicle frame well enough to hold at least
> > 2 to 3 times the pack weight (preferably 5 to 10 times the weight but
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What we came up with was to use 1/8" thick straps of steel on the underside
of the car with 1 1/2" diameter fender washers attached to the 3/8" all
thread studs that had fenders and nuts at the top side as well. On the top
side, we used phenolic film, or fibergalss plate between the aluminum strap
and the batteries.

-Tom



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Fri, Nov 04, 2011 at 06:52:30PM -0500, Gary Krysztopik wrote:
> > > Keep in mind that they should be kept under compression, secured
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ben Jarrett <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of aluminum for battery boxes, because of the problems of 
securely anchoring them in the floorpan, and the aforementioned corrosion 
potential when you do. I prefer mild steel. You can weld it into the 
floorpan, and bolt it under the hood. 

One downside is that once you have it welded in, you're stuck with the size, 
so it's better to make it as big as you can and fill any extra space with 
insulation or spacers - or with more batteries.

You can protect it from battery slurm with a good two-part epoxy paint. IIRC 
Roland uses bathtub refinishing paint. 

Many years ago, Mary Ann Chapman swore by the spray-in epoxy truck bedliner 
material she used to protect the steel (IIRC) battery boxes on her Desert 
Lightning pickup conversions. I've used it successfully, but someone later 
mentioned (probably here) that it might be flammable, so investigate this 
before deciding. You will also need a cooperative accessory or body shop.

All that said, a very competent and respected professional converter, 
Solectria, did use bolted-in aluminum battery boxes. 

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Also US Electricar used 1/4" Alu battery boxes in the S10 longbed
to get 52 x 42Ah batteries under the bed and partly under the cabin.
26 batteries on each side of the drive shaft.
Others have used this same box to put 13 x 80 Ah batteries on each
side and I have managed to get 11x 110Ah AGMs (on their sides) in
each side and the remaining 4 (to make 26x12V for the nominal 312V
AC system) in a separate alu box behind the diff/rear axle.
(tight fit between the two shocks from the axle to frame)

The frame is steel, the boxes Alu, not welded but bolted to the 
frame as the entire box could be dropped from under the vehicle,
but I have managed from the available opening, pushing 3 batteries
under the cabin at each side...

Really the only problems I have heard with these boxes were due to
using flooded (NiCd) batteries, as the KOH just loves to corrode
the alu away. One other incident is an overcharge, causing enough
Hydrogen buildup that a spark caused an exposion and the cover 
was blown off the box.
This resembles problems that WaveDriver had, due to their 30kW
charging capability, they could easily (and did) cause problems
with explosive mixtures in the battery boxes, one of the reasons
that my box had 2 large holes in the top with a fan behind one
of them to actively send air through the box.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Sunday, November 06, 2011 12:31 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] aluminum battery boxes

I'm not a big fan of aluminum for battery boxes, because of the problems
of securely anchoring them in the floorpan, and the aforementioned
corrosion potential when you do. I prefer mild steel. You can weld it
into the floorpan, and bolt it under the hood. 

One downside is that once you have it welded in, you're stuck with the
size, so it's better to make it as big as you can and fill any extra
space with insulation or spacers - or with more batteries.

You can protect it from battery slurm with a good two-part epoxy paint.
IIRC Roland uses bathtub refinishing paint. 

Many years ago, Mary Ann Chapman swore by the spray-in epoxy truck
bedliner material she used to protect the steel (IIRC) battery boxes on
her Desert 
Lightning pickup conversions. I've used it successfully, but someone
later 
mentioned (probably here) that it might be flammable, so investigate
this before deciding. You will also need a cooperative accessory or
body shop.

All that said, a very competent and respected professional converter,
Solectria, did use bolted-in aluminum battery boxes. 

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = EVDL
Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/ = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
= = = = = = = = = = = =
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not reach me.
To send a private message, please obtain my email address from the
webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> You will also need a cooperative accessory or body shop.

One of the EV'ers in our club gave me a couple links to some DIY bedliners. I was planning on using 
it on my own metal frame. But since it hasn't happened yet, I never inquired, so I can't say 
anything about the quality or ease of use, both are DIY.

http://www.chirienterprise.com/WhataLiner/WhataLiner.html
has a free 4 oz sample, is somebody wants to do some experimenting with batter acid.

http://www.nonslipcoating.com/
Polyurethane - which is, as far as I know, Acid proof.

Let us know the results if you decide to use one of them.

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Some great replies so far... thanks!

In my case, I'll be running 26 Calb 130 Ah LiFePo4's in the back and 24 up =
front.
The battery box frames will be attached to the frame of the jeep. In the=
back,
the box will hang down where the old fuel tank lived.
In the front, the box will sit just above the motor.

I call it a box because I do plan to at least fill in the bottom of the bac=
k - kind
of like a skit plate. I'm not sure how much I will fully box in. I'm =
not worried
about cold temperatures in here Austin (it sometimes goes below 32F, but no=
t often.)
I'm more worried about high temps. We reached 110F multiple times this s=
ummer
so I would think my batteries near the road might have some troubles and I =
may need
to cool them.

I have been somewhat concerned about dissimilar metals (aluminum battery fr=
ame to steel
jeep frame) connections. Also, I don't have as much experience with alum=
inum. I may use
steel just because I'm more comfortable welding, cutting, etc. Not sure =
how much weight
I'd saver overall going with aluminum. Probably around 30 lbs.

thanks
-ben


________________________________
From: EVDL Administrator <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, November 5, 2011 2:00 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] aluminum battery boxes

I'm not a big fan of aluminum for battery boxes, because of the problems of =

securely anchoring them in the floorpan, and the aforementioned corrosion =

potential when you do. I prefer mild steel. You can weld it into the =

floorpan, and bolt it under the hood. =


One downside is that once you have it welded in, you're stuck with the size=
, =

so it's better to make it as big as you can and fill any extra space with =

insulation or spacers - or with more batteries.

You can protect it from battery slurm with a good two-part epoxy paint. IIR=
C =

Roland uses bathtub refinishing paint. =


Many years ago, Mary Ann Chapman swore by the spray-in epoxy truck bedliner =

material she used to protect the steel (IIRC) battery boxes on her Desert =

Lightning pickup conversions. I've used it successfully, but someone la=
ter =

mentioned (probably here) that it might be flammable, so investigate this =

before deciding. You will also need a cooperative accessory or body shop.

All that said, a very competent and respected professional converter, =

Solectria, did use bolted-in aluminum battery boxes. =


David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

=3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D=
=3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
=3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D=
=3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =

Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not =

reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my =

email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
=3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D=
=3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111105/b415341e=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Any progress on Digest Mode.
This is the last entry I've received.
Over a week ago.

Thanks;
Dennis=
=

Elsberry, MO=
=

http://www.evalbum.com/1366
http://www.evalbum.com/3715=
=
=




-----Original Message-----
From: EVDL Administrator [mailto:[email protected]] =

Sent: Saturday, November 05, 2011 2:01 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] aluminum battery boxes

I'm not a big fan of aluminum for battery boxes, because of the problems of =

securely anchoring them in the floorpan, and the aforementioned corrosion =

potential when you do. I prefer mild steel. You can weld it into the =

floorpan, and bolt it under the hood. =


One downside is that once you have it welded in, you're stuck with the size=
, =

so it's better to make it as big as you can and fill any extra space with =

insulation or spacers - or with more batteries.

You can protect it from battery slurm with a good two-part epoxy paint. IIR=
C =

Roland uses bathtub refinishing paint. =


Many years ago, Mary Ann Chapman swore by the spray-in epoxy truck bedliner =

material she used to protect the steel (IIRC) battery boxes on her Desert =

Lightning pickup conversions. I've used it successfully, but someone late=
r =

mentioned (probably here) that it might be flammable, so investigate this =

before deciding. You will also need a cooperative accessory or body shop.

All that said, a very competent and respected professional converter, =

Solectria, did use bolted-in aluminum battery boxes. =


David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

=3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D=
=3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
=3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D=
=3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =

Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not =

reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my =

email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
=3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D=
=3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D =3D




_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dennis J wrote:
> 
> > Any progress on Digest Mode.
> 
> ...


----------

